# Look ahead beginners guide, alternative(?) technique



## Johan444 (Mar 3, 2010)

This method is nothing special per se, but is meant to serve as a concrete explanation on how to improve your look ahead during F2L.

When hearing about how to practice look ahead during the F2L phase, many will say that going at a steady pace when solving the pair and once you get better, speed up said pace. That didn't work out for me at all mostly because of the fact that you had to, on your first pair, find a corner, look through up to seven edges while blindly solving your current pair to be too difficult.

Instead of increasing your turning speed as you get better at look ahead, this method increases the number of edges you look through as you get better.

Consider this scenario: You've solved your cross and found your first two F2L pieces.

After you've found your first pair, solve it fast up to the insertion move. (In this post, when you've only got three moves to get the pair solved.) Start looking for a corner you want in your next F2L pair. It is a big chance one of those corners will be on the U face, so start look at those. This corner will probably be found before you are ready to insert your pair. Now, at this point, do your insert move for your current pair while looking at the three edge pieces around your newly found corner. It's a 37,5% chance its edge will be one of those three edges.







What will happen when you insert the blue-orange pair in the above picture? Your white-blue-red corner will move and place itself over the edge marked with a yellow cross, that's a fourth corner to look at during your insertion.

There is a 50% chance one of the edges will be the one you're currently inserting as your first pair, if this is the case, it will be replaced with a new edge after the insertion. After you've looked at that one too you have seen 50% of all the unsolved edges.

If your edge is none of these, just look at the remaining three or four unsolved edges.

This is the basic concept, find pair (going fast until insertion move), insert pair while looking at your next corner plus the edges around it (going slow as you insert), and then either A. Small pause while looking for the edge, or B. Start solve your newly found pair fast, repeat.

As you get better, you can look through more edges earlier, this will happen pretty much automatically. This reduces the amount of breaks, which will be surprisingly few already, as you get better.

There is no point of having more details in how to solve it in this way, everyone will have to see how it turns out and, if they want to use it, shape it themselves.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 4, 2010)

nice share 

love the probability concept


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 4, 2010)

This is nice.


----------

